# aromasin PCT



## JCBourne (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm currently on adex till the end of my cycle, as soon as PCT starts i'm switching (running adex up until PCT) 

What dose would be good for aro in PCT?


----------



## TwisT (Mar 9, 2011)

12.5 ed or even half that


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 9, 2011)

As PCT goes on would you suggest to taper the dose down or spread it out to 12.5 EOD and finally E3D? 

I actually need to get an order in. I start PCT next week. Planned to use Adex but Aro has many more benifits for PCT.


----------



## GMO (Mar 9, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> As PCT goes on would you suggest to taper the dose down or spread it out to 12.5 EOD and finally E3D?
> 
> I actually need to get an order in. I start PCT next week. Planned to use Adex but Aro has many more benifits for PCT.



All the PCT plans with Aromasin that I have seen have it running at the same dose throughout, but I would like to hear opinions on this.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 10, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## malfeasance (Mar 30, 2011)

So I guess one bottle ought to cover it.


----------



## malfeasance (Mar 31, 2011)

GMO said:


> All the PCT plans with Aromasin that I have seen have it running at the same dose throughout, but I would like to hear opinions on this.


 Daily?  EOD?


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 13, 2011)

Bump on the aromasin dosing people do (feedback).


----------



## zebedee (Jul 14, 2011)

well it has a half-life of 27 hours so daily would make more sense than EOD.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 14, 2011)

Since this thread I have been taking it ED with good results. Both on cycle and in PCT.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 14, 2011)

12.5 to 25mg eod for a light - moderate cycle. ED for a heavy cycle. around 1.5g or more could probably go a little higher


----------



## Hell (Jul 14, 2011)

I have been on Sciroxx Aromasin for a good while at 12.5mg ed on my current heavier cycle. When I was just on 600mg of test e a week I did 12.5mg eod. All has been good!


----------

